# My grump of a fish



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a few pix of one of my Allenbatrachus grunniens. I have had them for about 2.5 years now they are both around the 5'' mark. I am not growing them out fast like most people do. They are in water around 18(temp). They are fed once or twice a week max. I have them on frozen foods. They are in full fresh water. I might start a 120+ SW tank just for preds and they will be the first ones in  
They are very very fast when they want to be or need to be fast. They like to just sit around and not move much. Probably the coolest fish I have ever owned. I love it when they get mad and start making those crazy noises they are known for. It sounds like there are tons of bee's coming after you LOL


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hwo long can they stay in fresh water those are so cool.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eee! Jackson! I love those guys, Bob just fell in love with them while they had been at work but I just didnt have a tank to spare at the time...

What types of frozen foods are they taking?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

What a cute little face! 

OMG is this the noise they make?

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=Allenbatrachus+grunniens&hl=en&emb=0&aq=-1&oq=#


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I saw one of those when I picked up my 110 gal a few weeks back. It was another of the seller's fish and he had it alone in a smaller tank. He fed it something on a stick and it made the craziest noise when it jumped out of the water to attack the food and then hung onto the stick for a few seconds too. All around a very cool fish. I thought about getting one but then realized that with my attention span the interest would wear off for me after a few weeks lol. They are toxic to humans also correct?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are a few of the other one.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cory said:


> They are toxic to humans also correct?


I guess so. It really depends on what type of stone/toadfish you have. Most 99.9% of th etime big al's and PJ's will bring in 3 spines almost identical to these and they are said to be not that toxic like a bee sting but the poison can be deadly if you are allergic to it.

These guy's I think are not bad at all I have seen my sister pick one up not knowing it will sting her and there was no sting LOL

Sorry I have to post more than one reply if I dont post in less than 5 mins I am booted off the site.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Katalyst said:


> What a cute little face!
> 
> OMG is this the noise they make?
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=Allenbatrachus+grunniens&hl=en&emb=0&aq=-1&oq=#


That is nothing like the noise mine make. They sound more like thounsands of bees are coming for you. Very very low but loud buzzing sound. The noise from the vid sounds fake. Plus I think they can only grunt when moving but I am not sure of that.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Hwo long can they stay in fresh water those are so cool.


Not too sure from what I read this type can last their whole lives. Others need salt be it brackish or full salt after 2 years or so.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Eee! Jackson! I love those guys, Bob just fell in love with them while they had been at work but I just didnt have a tank to spare at the time...
> 
> What types of frozen foods are they taking?


Well with this type it is a PITA to get them off of live. The same goes for most toadfish. I feed them filets or shrimp.

Do you know what type they had for sale at the store?

I want a few more but I only see 3 spines being sold and I am not a fan of them.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Well with this type it is a PITA to get them off of live. The same goes for most toadfish. I feed them filets or shrimp.
> 
> Do you know what type they had for sale at the store?
> 
> I want a few more but I only see 3 spines being sold and I am not a fan of them.


Are the 3 spines brown color Big Als in Barrie had these toadfish they were all hanging in this piece of wood like a tree. It looked really funny. They didnt quite look like yours though.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Are the 3 spines brown color Big Als in Barrie had these toadfish they were all hanging in this piece of wood like a tree. It looked really funny. They didnt quite look like yours though.


Best way to tell them apart is the eys and face. Colour is almost or is identical


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They sure are cool looking if I had any room I would get some but alas no room at the inn.lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Here is a few pix of one of my Allenbatrachus grunniens.


Did you put these guys in for POTM? I'd vote for them!


----------

